# From AZ to NC. Hitching home for the Holidays!



## Tantchula (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm a bit home sick not going to lie. I'm planning a hitch to NC for the holidays to see some family and friends for the holidays. I am pretty prepared gear wise and I'm decently experienced with hitching. I just got done with a pretty long hitch hiking adventure a few months ago. However, this trip is kinda on the fence right now because its petty last minute. Its perfect timing because i will have a ride almost all the way back to AZ on January 2nd. I guess I'm just looking for that good ride to get me started or someone who wants to hitch that way. I still consider myself a noob so any advise or tips would be most appreciated.


----------

